

Ny haskell talk: who you gonna call? Ghc and its primops - carterschonwald
https://vimeo.com/69025829

======
carterschonwald
This is a talk I gave at the NYC haskell meetup last month. Feel free to ask
me any questions.

Due to time limitations and trying to make it accessible to experts and non
experts, its a bit broad rather than deep as such talks go.

[edit: also see reddit discussion
[http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/1gzmw1/who_ya_gonna...](http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/1gzmw1/who_ya_gonna_call_getting_dirty_with_cmm_the_ghc/)]

